# My Baby



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn Mr. P-----she's gonna be a big one when she grows up !!

(on a serious note  ----very nice looking!)


----------



## Shattered (Nov 18, 2004)

Aww..  How pretty...

_**on a side note, it looks like you can do something right**_

Prom?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Damn Mr. P-----she's gonna be a big one when she grows up !!
> 
> (on a serious note  ----very nice looking!)


You Dirty ole man.. :firing: 
She'll be 17 next month.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Aww..  How pretty...
> 
> _**on a side note, it looks like you can do something right**_
> 
> Prom?


Homecoming. Before "THE BOY" arrived! Hahahaha


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You Dirty ole man.. :firing:
> She'll be 17 next month.



You better save your ammo for the young studs-----I'm harmless and they're not !


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You better save your ammo for the young studs-----I'm harmless and they're not !


I know...I have one with the lil twerp.
He looks uncomfortable as hell...hehehehehehe...Good!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Homecoming. Before "THE BOY" arrived! Hahahaha



...better give him some all-clad...


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 18, 2004)

She's beautiful, Mr. P!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks penny.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...better give him some all-clad...


Yea..a 12" frying pan up side the head!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Yea..a 12" frying pan up side the head!


----------



## UsaPride (Nov 18, 2004)

She's very beautiful Mr. P!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 18, 2004)

What a hottie Mr. P.  I would do what one of my past GF's Father did.  When I came to pick her up he was sitting at the kitchen table cleaning his gun.  He asked about a billion questions about my intentions (of course I lied) but I knew he was pretty serious about things!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What a hottie Mr. P.  I would do what one of my past GF's Father did.  When I came to pick her up he was sitting at the kitchen table cleaning his gun.  He asked about a billion questions about my intentions (of course I lied) but I knew he was pretty serious about things!



Hehehehe..yes.. Funny story about this boy she went to this dance with...The first time I met him in person the two of them had only been talking and seeing each other for about 2 weeks.

He was over at the house...and ask me, "Well, what should I call you, sir"? To which I immediately replied, "That will be fine". Hahahahaha his jaw hit the ground but he has called me Sir ever since.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 18, 2004)

How do you do it?  I have two girls 3 and 1, I don't know how I will ever let them out of my sight!


----------



## Fmr jarhead (Nov 18, 2004)

Why isn't her hair green?  (don't tell me she has given up!)


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 18, 2004)

very pretty young lady....young man looks responsible...

no one seems to be tatooed, pierced, or dyed....

lokks like good moral and ethical values have been instilled in these too...

nice work mr p


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How do you do it?  I have two girls 3 and 1, I don't know how I will ever let them out of my sight!


Very good question! I can't say I did it voluntarily.  Over time I've found it's out of my hands..That realization came at about age 12 I think, no she didn't date then, but was old enough and smart enough that the writing was on the walls, even as much as I repainted them.. I hope I've prepared her well. Time will tell.

Oh, and there's always the magic crystal snowball....The one I've told her about since she was little, that Dads have in there head and can see an know EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Why isn't her hair green?  (don't tell me she has given up!)


No...special shampo..


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr P....
Don't Trust Him....
His Gig Line Isn't Straight!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> very pretty young lady....young man looks responsible...
> 
> no one seems to be tatooed, pierced, or dyed....
> 
> ...



Thanks manu1959..I think so
but ya never know..ya know?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Mr P....
> Don't Trust Him....
> His Gig Line Isn't Straight!!!


Believe me....Trust is NOT an OPTION!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Thanks manu1959..I think so
> but ya never know..ya know?




you are welcome,

my daughter is 2.....i dread the day ..well lets just say no one should have trusted me with their daughter....karma will pay me back... :bangheads


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

I gotta caption for this pic..
Mr. P "Hey, Hey....Arm around the shoulder PUNK!!!"


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I gotta caption for this pic..
> Mr. P "Hey, Hey....Arm around the shoulder PUNK!!!"


How about.."Get your hands in your pockets where the BELONG!"


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 18, 2004)

caption: Okay, you guys have 15 minutes to have fun at the dance, now get in the car and I will drive you there!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you are welcome,
> 
> my daughter is 2.....i dread the day ..well lets just say no one should have trusted me with their daughter....karma will pay me back... :bangheads


That's what scares us all, Bud! We know what they're up to! The Price of being a dad of a girl I guess. Payback?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> caption: Okay, you guys have 15 minutes to have fun at the dance, now get in the car and I will drive you there!


Hahahahaha...know what..did that last year!
Not the 15 min. part, the drive.
Distance was 30 miles and we didn't know the kid, how long he'd been driving etc...so Mom drove. It worked out fine.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> That's what scares us all, Bud! We know what they're up to! The Price of being a dad of a girl I guess. Payback?


Oh geez, Think how bad it will be in 17 years when mines that age!!!
My caption will read:
" ya keep laughin bud, I aint holdin this shotgun as a joke."


----------



## Joz (Nov 18, 2004)

What a beautiful young lady.  I'm sure she looks like her mother.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 18, 2004)

<i>no one seems to be tatooed, pierced, or dyed....

lokks like good moral and ethical values have been instilled in these too...</i>

You mighta just walked into a landmine...

Tattoos, piercings, and dyed hair make someone immoral, and unethical?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>no one seems to be tatooed, pierced, or dyed....
> 
> lokks like good moral and ethical values have been instilled in these too...</i>
> 
> ...



A favor, please...Take it to another thread.


----------



## Joan (Nov 18, 2004)

Very beautiful young lady Mr. P.  Sure looks like model material to me!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 18, 2004)

Joan said:
			
		

> Very beautiful young lady Mr. P.  Sure looks like model material to me!


Thanks Joan. I hear model often. I've tried to play that down though, and raised her to use her head..not her looks.. So far so good. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 18, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>no one seems to be tatooed, pierced, or dyed....
> 
> lokks like good moral and ethical values have been instilled in these too...</i>
> 
> ...



the point was.... irony .... his daughter "appears" to be well behaved based upon visual inspection...

there are groups that believe tatoos and piercings are immorral and unethical


----------

